# Can you cook steak in a microwave/convection oven?



## jpinmaryland

My friend Dav wants to know if he can cook a steak in his microwave/convention oven. Despite the efforts of friends to convince him otherwise he wants to try this. Here is the gist of his question and he can join in later if he joins our site: 

"It's a microwave/convection oven, and it came with inserts for browning, grilling, steaming, and (probably) bum fondling. I want to try using it to grill steak. So far, I haven't found any good directions for doing this with a convection oven. While I accept that this may be evidence that it's a bad idea, I intend to persevere with the experiment. Does anyone know of a good web site for posting cooking questions? And does anyone have a suggestion for a good cut of steak to try? I'm thinking in terms of a ribeye, since I've had good luck with those in the past, but I'd like something leaner. I'd also like something that isn't too expensive, in case this turns into a disaster."

Please help Dav. or try to talk him out of this madness.


----------



## kitchenelf

I think the only thing that can be done here is to let him try it.  I also think he needs to use a ribeye since he knows what this is supposed to taste like when grilled or pan-fried.  This way he knows first-hand.  Who knows...it may be satisfactory for him.


----------



## GB

Can it be done? Yes. Will it be an enjoyable steak to eat? No. 

If I am not mistaken, microwaves cook from the inside out so unless he wants his steaks well done it will not work well. Also, browning is not a feature microwaves are known for. It can be done, but not well. Steaks benefit from browning so the two really do not go hand in hand.


----------



## Andy M.

Well, it is a microwave/convection oven so the results will be better than a simple microwave.  I agree with kitchenelf, cook the steak you are familiar with so you can compare results.


----------



## Scotch

It can be done, of course, but it will be sort of like boiled beef, not a grilled steak. That's because of the way a microwave works -- it essentially turns the water content of the food into steam, which heats the solid part of the food. There's no hot surface to sear the meat in a microwave.

There are some gadgets sold that supposedly will grill a steak in the microwave -- they get really hot, like a fry pan. However, the reviews on QVC indicate that they don't work very well -- the meat still tastes steamed.


----------



## SRL

Sounds like he intends to use *convection, not microwave*, so it should work fine. Trick will be getting enough heat to nicely brown the outside before it's too done on the inside. I would make sure there is good airflow all around the steak so the convection can do its thing most efficiently. But as the others have said, microwaving wouldn't give very good results.


----------



## JohnL

I've never "cooked" anything in a microwave before. I just use mine to defrost and reheat things for the most part. But what the heck, I've always enjoyed a good science project! If it were me, I don't think that I would use a good steak like a ribeye to experiment with though. Maybe something less expensive like a chuck steak, just to see how the product turns out. If he can make that work, he can then work up to ribeye. I've never used or even seen a micro/convection oven before. Does it have a heating element in it for convection mode?


----------



## luvs

he is just ruining a potentially yummy steak, in my opinion.


----------



## Scotch

SRL said:


> Sounds like he intends to use *convection, not microwave*, so it should work fine. Trick will be getting enough heat to nicely brown the outside before it's too done on the inside. I would make sure there is good airflow all around the steak so the convection can do its thing most efficiently. But as the others have said, microwaving wouldn't give very good results.


Can you do convection without microwave? Anyway, wouldn't it be more baked than grilled? Not ideal either way, IMHO.


----------



## SRL

JohnL said:


> I've never "cooked" anything in a microwave before. I just use mine to defrost and reheat things for the most part. But what the heck, I've always enjoyed a good science project! If it were me, I don't think that I would use a good steak like a ribeye to experiment with though. Maybe something less expensive like a chuck steak, just to see how the product turns out. If he can make that work, he can then work up to ribeye. I've never used or even seen a micro/convection oven before. Does it have a heating element in it for convection mode?


 
Well, mine has a big steel rack you put inside for convection mode, so I assume there are no microwaves involved. You preheat it in convection mode and it blows hot air and seems to work just like the ones I remember from my restaurant days.  It definitely will be roasting, not broiling, since there is no direct radiant heat. 

Dang it, I think he's got me hooked now. I might just need to go to the store and buy a steak to give it a try!


----------



## Addie

Years ago there was a chef called just Donavan. He had a cooking show that made everything in the microwave. I do not ever recall him doing a steak. If fact he kind of ran out of dishes that could be made in his wonder machine. His show didn't last a full season.


----------



## CraigC

That would be because the majority of us like the flavor of seared steak! Ever heard of reverse sear? Especially on the grill. Microwaves are great for reheating or steaming, not ruining great cuts of meat.


----------



## Dawgluver

CraigC said:


> That would be because the majority of us like the flavor of seared steak! Ever heard of reverse sear? Especially on the grill. Microwaves are great for reheating or steaming, not ruining great cuts of meat.




Indeed.  I can't imagine a microwaved steak.  Mine must have a good sear, a bit of a crust.  

Microwaves are good for lots of things, but cooking a steak is not one of them.


----------



## buckytom

I used to work with a guy who would microwave either 2 burgers or a small steak every day for lunch. EVERY day, week in and week out.

Besides being really boring, the meat looked gross. It just turned sort of a grey color, all the way through.

I used to have a microwave "searing" plate, which was this thick plastic plate with an odd metal disc on top. It was supposed to heat up enough to sear what was put on it. I think I tried it once or twice with bad results. Overcooked, dry, tough meat with grey edges.

I think it eventually became a frisbee for a while.


----------



## blissful

I'm all in favor of a reverse sear on a grill. DS's birthday was celebrated last week-end with 2 - 2lb steaks (third one is in the freezer until tomorrow). First grilled, the interior was red/pink, and bloody and delicious. We ate the leftovers for days by cutting it in bite sized pieces and microwaving for one and one half minutes, JUST enough time to get it hot and still pink. That is about the only time I'd put a steak in the microwave. The convection may work, I haven't tried it.


----------



## RPCookin

I'm getting into the Wayback machine for this.  I had a friend who had the first consumer version of a Litton microwave (in 1971).  That thing was like magic to us back then.  We would stock his freezer with cheap hamburgers (a fast food joint called Sandy's had 10 cent hamburgers one day a week).  

The burgers were slightly larger than a White Castle, and came with ketchup, mustard and chopped onion, same as a McDonald's hamburger of the era, although at that time, Great Falls Montana didn't have a Micky D's.  

After Kenny bought that new gadget, we would by $5 worth of 10 cent burgers (that's 50 sammys) and everyone gathered at Kenny's 2 or 3 times a week for microwaved hamburgers.  When the stock ran low, someone would be tasked with replenishing the freezer. 

We also cooked some small antelope steaks in it and they were actually not that bad.  The pork roast that he tried was less than impressive.


----------



## Steve Kroll

While I'm usually skeptical about these things, from what I understand a convection microwave can do a passable job of cooking a steak.

This Aussie guy seems pretty convinced, too.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueuX5i1wq98


----------



## jd_1138

buckytom said:


> I used to work with a guy who would microwave either 2 burgers or a small steak every day for lunch. EVERY day, week in and week out.
> 
> Besides being really boring, the meat looked gross. It just turned sort of a grey color, all the way through.
> 
> I used to have a microwave "searing" plate, which was this thick plastic plate with an odd metal disc on top. It was supposed to heat up enough to sear what was put on it. I think I tried it once or twice with bad results. Overcooked, dry, tough meat with grey edges.
> 
> I think it eventually became a frisbee for a while.



Ick, gross.  At work we keep a propane grille inside the tool shed in the back of the facility.  Sometimes when the weather is good on Fridays, we'll pull it out and throw some dogs, hamburgers, and chicken on it.  Boss pays for it and sends his secretary out to fetch the fixings.  

She gets buns, meat, a container of tater salad, macaroni salad, etc..  She even gets a pack of veggie burgers for the 4 people we have who are vegetarian.  And Paul (parts manager) does the grilling.  He's the grille master.  We have a nice picnic table so we can eat outside if we want.  On a nice little patch of grass.


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL at the 'searing plate frisbee', Bucky. 

jd, your post made me smile - that's such a nice thing for your boss to do.   It helps employee morale and gives everyone a chance to interact over something not necessarily work related.  Food works wonders! 

Back to the microwaving steaks - I would never do that, I'm sure I would ruin a perfectly good (and expensive) cut of meat.  Once in a while I'll *barely* warm a cold leftover steak in the microwave just to take the chill off, but usually I just let it set out for a bit and come to room temp.


----------



## salt and pepper

I don't understand why you would want to!


----------



## Mad Cook

jpinmaryland said:


> My friend Dav wants to know if he can cook a steak in his microwave/convention oven. Despite the efforts of friends to convince him otherwise he wants to try this. Here is the gist of his question and he can join in later if he joins our site:
> 
> "It's a microwave/convection oven, and it came with inserts for browning, grilling, steaming, and (probably) bum fondling. I want to try using it to grill steak. So far, I haven't found any good directions for doing this with a convection oven. While I accept that this may be evidence that it's a bad idea, I intend to persevere with the experiment. Does anyone know of a good web site for posting cooking questions? And does anyone have a suggestion for a good cut of steak to try? I'm thinking in terms of a ribeye, since I've had good luck with those in the past, but I'd like something leaner. I'd also like something that isn't too expensive, in case this turns into a disaster."
> 
> Please help Dav. or try to talk him out of this madness.


I suppose you can, but why would you want to? Much better grilled/broiled.


----------



## Chevy369

Was trying to get a real opinion on the performance of CONVECTION cooking a steak, NOT microwaving a steak. Come-on folks, convection does not equal microwave! 

There are these things called CONVECTION microwaves that cook using SUPERHEATED AIR essentially air-frying the steak. This is NOT using the magneto such as for cooking your popcorn. Can we get a real opinion from someone that knows what they are talking about?


----------



## Andy M.

Chevy369 said:


> Was trying to get a real opinion on the performance of CONVECTION cooking a steak, NOT microwaving a steak. Come-on folks, convection does not equal microwave!
> 
> There are these things called CONVECTION microwaves that cook using SUPERHEATED AIR essentially air-frying the steak. This is NOT using the magneto such as for cooking your popcorn. Can we get a real opinion from someone that knows what they are talking about?



C'mon Chevy, we've all been well aware that convection does not equal microwave long before you stormed in.

Still, cooking a steak in a convection oven, whether or not it was also a microwave, would not provide enjoyable results.  No one cooks steak in an oven.  The temperatures necessary to produce desirable results aren't possible in the oven.  That's why we grill over charcoal or gas grills or in screaming hot skillets.


----------



## Chevy369

Maybe you know, and thats cool, but over half the comments came from individuals whom did not know the difference and still nobody has provided anything except for an opinion while never trying it.

You have never cooked a steak in an oven? thats too bad because an oven is the best way to cook a filet on top of a cast iron pan smothered in butter, followed up by a reverse sear. I use briquettes to cook killer steaks in my bbq for myself and family but who wants to set up a chimney and bbq for sometimes just myself? not me, at least not every time :P No propane bbq to be found at my house.

It would likely require a nice followup sear, but i can imaging it would be even better than people who are using sous vide to cook their steak under water. Likely nothing would ever beat an open flame and direct heat to cook hot and fast, but im looking for a new microwave and a convection is looking pretty tempting. Thank you for your replies


----------



## Andy M.

Chevy369 said:


> ...best way to cook a filet on top of a cast iron pan smothered in butter, followed up by a reverse sear...



The sear is what makes it great, not the oven.  The OP never mentioned that as it's simply not available in a convection oven.


----------



## Kayelle

Hi Chevy. 

I always try to welcome new members here but in this case, I'm wondering about your intentions with these insulting comments on this very old thread.


----------



## Chevy369

Lol the "thank you for your replies" didnt help? I fail to see the insults in my comments above although I can understand the sensitivity of some individuals so i apologize for any mis-intentional offensive language. I may come across honest and brash but im not here to cause trouble.

I searched google for uses of convection microwaves and found this topic. Not many people talk about it but I thought this forum would provide some good information. Cooking is a passion of mine and i figured it would be with individuals here as well.

I'm a moderator in a few other forums so I can understand "walking the line" as far as being welcome or not since i deal with it so much. Regardless, im new here so i can certainly understand your concern  I can turn down the enthusiasm a bit since it apparently rubbed ppl the wrong way. I'm looking for facts and educated opinions, not arguments.

Andy- your are exactly right, convection cooking a steak and then searing it is exactly what i am asking about.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chevy369 said:


> Was trying to get a real opinion on the performance of CONVECTION cooking a steak, NOT microwaving a steak. Come-on folks, convection does not equal microwave!
> 
> There are these things called CONVECTION microwaves that cook using SUPERHEATED AIR essentially air-frying the steak. This is NOT using the magneto such as for cooking your popcorn. Can we get a real opinion from someone that knows what they are talking about?



Obviously not.

The OP's friend had a microwave/convection oven, our responses were to the OP.  Sorry our discussion does not meet your expectations.  How about you post your own question and then we can talk about what you are seeking.


----------



## Chevy369

Usually i would prefer to revisit a topic which basically already talked about what i'm looking for but I can do that including the pan sear part.


----------



## CraigC

Chevy369 said:


> Maybe you know, and thats cool, *but over half the comments came from individuals whom did not know the difference and still nobody has provided anything except for an opinion while never trying it.*
> 
> *You have never cooked a steak in an oven? thats too bad because an oven is the best way to cook a filet on top of a cast iron pan smothered in butter, followed up by a reverse sear. *I use briquettes to cook killer steaks in my bbq for myself and family but who wants to set up a chimney and bbq for sometimes just myself? not me, at least not every time :P *No propane bbq to be found at my house.*
> 
> It would likely require a nice followup sear, but i can imaging it would be even better than people who are using sous vide to cook their steak under water. Likely nothing would ever beat an open flame and direct heat to cook hot and fast, but im looking for a new microwave and a convection is looking pretty tempting. Thank you for your replies



 Talk about the pot calling the kettle black! Your critical of others giving an opinion, but then turn right around and give your own! BTW, you might want to brush up on the reverse sear technique as what you posted isn't correct. You can't cook a steak first and then use a reverse sear. Reverse sear is cooking with low heat (250F) to a desired internal temp and then letting it rest while cranking up the heat. Then searing it over that high heat to get that great crust. I'm sure it can be done in a convection oven (not microwave combo), but why waste a great cut of beef that way? I'm fortunate enough to have a BGE that can do the job to completion. I can cook it at 250F, low and slow and then crank it up to 650F for the sear. The Egg can also achieve higher temps if desired.

Regarding your opinion about firing up the grill, etc.. for one person, I paid enough for that fillet or 3" thick rib-eye that hell yes I'm gonna cook it the way I like it best!

I'm there with you about gas! I only use it for steaming crabs, boiling crawfish or getting a CI pan white hot for blackening.


----------



## Bigjim68

Chevy369 said:


> Was trying to get a real opinion on the performance of CONVECTION cooking a steak, NOT microwaving a steak. Come-on folks, convection does not equal microwave!
> 
> There are these things called CONVECTION microwaves that cook using SUPERHEATED AIR essentially air-frying the steak. This is NOT using the magneto such as for cooking your popcorn. Can we get a real opinion from someone that knows what they are talking about?



Why are you trying to get info on a Convection oven in  a near a year old thread when by your own admission the OP was Convecion/Micros?

Start a new thread.  It's not that difficult to do.


----------



## CharlieD

Bigjim68 said:


> ...  a near a year old thread ...



 More like 8 year old. The thread is from 2009.  

Neither the OP nor his friend did not have any more question about this. So, Chevy, no reason to talk about this at all. You have a specific question, start new thread.


----------

